# Word 2007 Requires Macro Language Support Error



## mrBond007 (Dec 3, 2008)

hi dears,
i also have macro problem with MS Word 2007, a message appears every time on starting up the word,
"The function you attempting to run contains macros or content that requires macro language support. When this software was installed, you (or your admistrator) chose not to install supoort for macros or controls."
I have done the process to disable this as it has mentioned in the instructions windows along with this message as follows:
1- Click on Office button (at top left corner)
2- Click on Word option button
3- Click on Trust Center and then Trust Center Setting button.
4- And selected " Disable all macros with notification", even i have checked all options one by one but this problem still exist.

Could you please help me to resolve this problem? Thanks


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Word 2003 Macro at startup - needs to be disabled in Outlook*

Hi,

The error message suggests there is an add-in (eg Adobe Acrobat) or a template (eg Normal.dot containing macros/userforms/ActiveX controls) being loaded that relies on vba to run.

Installing macro support is generally advisable, even if you don't plan to run any macros, as many add-ins require it, as do userforms and ActiveX controls.


----------

